# mountain dew party jug



## keithstanfield (Aug 14, 2011)

I picked up the aforementioned bottle at a yard sale for 10 smackers,and my neighbor gave me 35 off the bat......should i have sold it?whats it worth?


----------



## kwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

Considering one sold for over $3000 about a year ago I'm not sure $35 would have covered it. There was a discussion about the Party Jug a while ago on here I'll see if I can't find it for you. If I were you though I'd go get that one back []


----------



## kwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

Here you go https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/MD-party-jug-question%25/m-380515/tm.htm


----------



## bhaze (Aug 14, 2011)

You should probably buy that back from him.....


----------



## acls (Aug 14, 2011)

If you are serious then you absolutely shouldn't have sold it.  It is easily a $1000 bottle on a bad day.


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 14, 2011)

uuuuhhhh,dude,fugg..........its not the 1st time i made that mistake......he ABSOLUTELY will not sell it back.........sold him a durkins for 80,found out it was worth in excess of 1250......i need the money seeing as how im unemployed.......feel like a dipchit.........
 m/!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhaze (Aug 14, 2011)

Are you talking about this party jug, keithstanfield?


----------



## bhaze (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry, Pic didnt go through last time


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 14, 2011)

I really hope you're kidding... If not, I feel extremely sorry for you... The waves of self-loathing are leaking through the computer screen. Don't kick yourself too hard over it, at least you made a bit of money on it! [][]

 Maybe these are more in order... [][][][:'(][:'(][][][X(][X(][X(][>:][>:][>:][>:][][][][][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][][][][]


----------



## bhaze (Aug 14, 2011)

I wouldn't sell anything to that neighbor anymore. Just sayin.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 14, 2011)

This has got to be a joke.  But if not he shoulda asked before he sold it, simple as that.


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bhaze
> 
> Sorry, Pic didnt go through last time


 thats the 1.........heap on the criticism......


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I really hope you're kidding... If not, I feel extremely sorry for you... The waves of self-loathing are leaking through the computer screen. Don't kick yourself too hard over it, at least you made a bit of money on it! [][]
> 
> Maybe these are more in order... [][][][:'(][:'(][][][X(][X(][X(][>:][>:][>:][>:][][][][][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][][][][]


 i made 25 bucks,so i guess it not that bad.......am currently trying to kick myself in the balls lol............


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> This has got to be a joke.  But if not he shoulda asked before he sold it, simple as that.


 im broke,jays......i currently buy to sell..............


----------



## kwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

Ouch man...Ouch. Well you know what I'd do? Take that lump of cash you made and head to your local grocery store. Proceed to buy all the sweet treats and snacks you can and have a pity party. It's hard to be mad at yourself when you're chowin' down on a cream filled Tastykake Koffee Kake  [] You CANNOT go wrong with Tastykake every now and then when you're feelin' down. Live and let die....but I still wouldn't be friends with that guy anymore...


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2011)

Knowing that you got screwed on the Durkins and you have this site as a resource I feel no pity for you, it was just plain stupid and you got what you deserved...[8|]


----------



## carobran (Aug 14, 2011)

the guy it was sold to is probably on the internet right now reading this and laughing his head off[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]..............if you keep on selling him bottles like this theres gonna be a mansion beside your house before long...........obviously you have a computer so try loking something up every now and then.[8|][8|].............and if your ever in mississippi.........try setting up at the local flea market,id be happy to take some bottles off your hands[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 15, 2011)

i actually dont feel too bad about it,i made 25 bucks....and epackage,i was too caught up in the moment to go online,seeing as how i paid 10 4 it,didnt think it was worth a whole lot.....


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 15, 2011)

dont want any damn pity,i only posted cause i was curious......dont have 2 be a dick........


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  keithstanfield
> 
> dont want any damn pity,i only posted cause i was curious......dont have 2 be a dick........


 You're the one who said "let me have it", I let you know how I felt about it and now I'm the dick, maybe that's why you keep getting screwed by the neighbor...you come across as the dick...got any other bottles for sale stupid ??[8|]


----------



## bhaze (Aug 15, 2011)

dude cool it down.....you dont need to be sayin all that, keep it to yourself, you dont run these forums so stop actin like it


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 15, 2011)

I apologize 4 being an ass....i was outta line.....and maybe i am stupid,but i learned a lesson i guess.....next time i make a cracheaded sale,ill run it by you ...............


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bhaze
> 
> dude cool it down.....you dont need to be sayin all that, keep it to yourself, you dont run these forums so stop actin like it


 Just responding to him calling me a DICK, thanx...


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  keithstanfield
> 
> I apologize 4 being an ass....i was outta line.....and maybe i am stupid,but i learned a lesson i guess.....next time i make a cracheaded sale,ill run it by you ...............


 me too Keith, you can always come here for help...wasn't trying to come across so harsh, my bad...Jim


----------



## kwalker (Aug 15, 2011)

WHOA HEY NOW. Wasn't trying to be anything of the sorts jack...was really trying to be funny and do what I would've done. If you wanted me to I could've said have a kegger instead but that wouldn't have made a difference...


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 15, 2011)

Who knows, You could have sold him a fake of the party jug, that way he would be duked![][][][][][]


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 15, 2011)

Likd;i made 25 off it,and my logic,however flawed it may have been,dictated at the time that if i paid 10,couldnt have been worth much more than that....easy come easy go,really....now that i know;ill be on the lookout......any other brands have a party jug?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2011)

*keithstanfield*

 Please tell your neighbor I am prepared to pay between $500.00 and $1000.00 for the bottle depending on the condition. Of course I will need to see detailed pictures of it first. And the payment would have to be set up through Pay Pal or something similar for my protection. I will even pay you a 10% finders fee if the deal goes through.

 Thanks.

 SPBOB


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn !!!   Im moving next door to you !!! []




> ORIGINAL:  bhaze
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this party jug, keithstanfield?


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Aug 23, 2011)

Keith .... Your like a virgin with alzheimers that keeps going to a brothel 

 "ya act like its the first time you've been screwed"

 []

 Just pulling your chain !! lol .. .


----------

